# Recommendations on Where To Live in New Zealand for a School Term for Family of 4



## amogden (7 mo ago)

Your advise, please! We are a family of 4 (kids age 10 and 5) coming to New Zealand in mid-December for 4 1/2 months (lucky us!). We plan to travel for the first 6 weeks (likely focused on the South Island) and then settle down for a term of school and remote work (likely North Island). We prefer community-oriented places that are active (lots going on!) and without the congestion of the city. In addition, we would like a place that is central enough to take advantage of various weekend getaways. Kids love the outdoors (but can't participate in the extreme sports yet), husband loves to kitesurf, and I love to meet people, attend events, and try new things (the kids will be in school, hubby working, and ideally I could take a class or join a group...) The destination will also have to have a good option for our kids to attend school as international students for Term 1 in February 2023. 

Thus far I have come up with the following places as the best options to fit these needs (below). 
Any opinions as to which would be the best recommendation for us, or other places I should consider? 
I believe all of these options are on the North Island. We are open to the South too, but given our requirements more North locations seemed to fit. 
Much appreciated! -MK from Canada

-Titarangi
-Devonport
-Tarangua
-Taupo
-Napier
-Wellington
-Whangarei


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

I'd recommend New Plymouth or Nelson.

New Plymouth was named the most liveable city, for a population between 75,000-150,000, by the International Awards for Liveable Communities (LivCom).

Kids seems pretty happy here, with very little stress. Lots of wide bike paths, and sidewalks. Good access to cafes, and arts.

While house prices are outrageous everywhere, they are about 1/2 to 1/3 of Auckland.

If you're looking for the best cosmopolitan international city, that would be Wellington.

Avoid Auckland at all costs.


----------

